# Can bettas eat tropical fish flakes instead of betta pellets?



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I have 6 female bettas in a 55 gallon community tank with other tropical fish. I feed the other fish Omega One tropical fish flakes, but most of my bettas start eating the flakes before I put their pellets in (also Omega One brand). This causes some of them to over-eat because they will be piggies and eat both flakes and pellets. I have to drop in the sinking pellets for the catfish in the dark because all my other fish start eating those, too. So would it be ok if I just let the bettas eat the Omega One flakes rather than also feeding them their betta pellets?


----------



## FirstBetta (Jun 14, 2013)

The way to get your answer is to check the contents of the flakes.

Bettas are carnivores and need flesh (fish, beef, etc) so if the flakes have a significant amount of flesh your betta will be OK as far as nutrition is concerned.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes you can, though I would look to upgrade from flakes to pellets. You can feed them different foods if you want, or you can feed them the same food. Doesn't matter unless one of the foods is a veggie food, like was said.

All the fish in your tank can eat the same food.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Cool, thanks. The zebra danios were always stealing the pellets, too. It's so hilarious how quickly they do it. They come out of nowhere and grab a pellet before the betta even starts swimming towards it.


----------

